# Giving 30 days notice in a way I have proof?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A letter is probably your best bet. A text would be too informal, IMHO. I would word the letter so that it is polite and succinct. 

Something like:

"As per my boarding contract, I am submitting my 30-days notice of leaving the boarding facility. I show that I am paid in full until __________ and plan to move my horse, _______, on _____________. Thank you."

It's not cold. It's simple, straightforward and to the point.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Put it in writing. Send a letter. Keep a copy. It doesn't have to be cold, depending on your wording. But even if it is cold, it's professional and it gets across what you need. Cannot stress enough the importance of putting it in writing.


----------



## klstarrs (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd do the lot!, Giver her verbal noticewith letter in writing (photocopied and dated) plus text later that eve to keep yourself covered... if a number of you are leaving at once, I'd try and move horse first and pay for empty stable for the notice period if you think they're going to be awkward over bill etc.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you have an email address for the BO? If so, you can give verbal notice in person or over the phone, then send a follow up email ("As we discussed earlier today, I'll be moving out on X date and have paid through that date " etc) That allows you to give the notice in a more personal way but still have proof that you have the notice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would do the letter, but send it certified through the mail so that the BO has to sign for it. That signature gives you the PROOF that she received it.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Great ideas, I have done this in person in the past because it was never such an awkward situation, so I wasn't sure what the norm was.

I'm not sure if she will prorate my board though, so a discussion is somewhat involved unless I decide to just cut my losses or stay the extra couple of weeks, because I'm probably not moving at the beginning of the month, it will probably be a mid-month thing. The new barn I have confirmed will divide if I come mid month, at least.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Absolutely a letter with a wet signature and keep a copy. 

Letters are NOT cold, they are professional. You can keep it very upbeat and friendly if you feel so inclined. 

DressageIsToDance
My Mailing Address
My phone and email

BarnOwner
Mailing Address

DATE

"Hi Helen! 
I got some great news, I have found a wonderful barn that I really think will fit my needs better, and I'm going to be moving on (Day Month). As per our contract (you do have a contract, right???), your receipt of this letter will be my 30 day notice.

I want to thank you for all the work you have put into making my stay here such a nice one, I so appreciate it. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to make this transition smoother for everyone. 

ever so sincerely, 

DressageIsToDance


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you are good terms, just mailing (or putting the letter in her inbox or whatever at the barn) is sufficient. If you think she is going to pull some kind of fit, get her to sign for it (but that may be a bit extreme, I generally would do this if I expect hostility).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a phone call and follow up email or text saying. I am putting in writing the conversation we had today and I gave my formal 30 day notice.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd mail a dated letter (keep a copy) with tracking, and also text her at the same to tell her that you are giving your 30 days notice today and have mailed a letter confirming it and that you will be leaving on ______. Ask her to respond and let you know that she received your text.

Then if she tried to pull that she didn't get the letter, you'd have the delivered text to fall back on.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I agree, a letter is the best way to deal with it.

In your position I'd be willing to discuss what is making me move with the owner and keep it professional and just to the concerns. If you aren't comfortable doing that, don't worry about it. 

Boarding is too expensive to not be satisfied with the arrangements or the care your horse is getting.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you are concerned about "funny business" and your mind is made up you are leaving...
_When you give formal notice you are leaving you that day,* immediately *take all of your tack and equipment, tack trunk...anything that is "hold hostage-able" out of the place._
You carry in only what you need and carry it out at the end of your "visit"....
A halter and shank is all you leave.

_If you are that concerned about the care...move and don't wait._
A months pre-paid board also can be 30 days notice....empty stall so no $$ outlay for them and you are done and gone with the situation.
A letter, yes..mail it.
A in-person notification with facts and no elaboration...just fact.
"I'm leaving on ?? date. Thank-you for taking care of my horse."

Your proof of no monies owed are your receipts of board paid each month....cashed check, cash stub receipt, credit card statement....

When you do move if you "forget" anything it is gone._* It will not be returned *_so take it all out before the stress starts.

Good luck with your move.
:runninghorse2:


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, taking out my stuff on the day of notice is little hard because I own an *entire course* of jumps and equipment in the arena...

The meeting was not what I expected. She was very hostile towards us. She did not think our concerns were a problem. She stood behind her stable hand and said she would not ask him to change his schedule (so feeding at 11am and bringing in at 10pm is OK in her book). She went as far as to say we "were lucky he shows up to feed them at all" because the facilities she boarded at before she built the barn sometimes never even fed. :shock:

She refused to increase the amount of hay given to the horses. Told me my clipped horse will only be blanketed or unblanketed once per day as per my contracts (despite having told them MULTIPLE TIMES I understood and would be happy to do it myself if they would tell me when I needed to - they said it was okay and they would do it!).

She told us that when she built the facility it was basically intended as a hobby, in so many words. She didn't have the time to comply with our needs, nor the funds. And she refused to raise the board? (It's almost 25% lower than comparable facilities in the area!) She closed with saying that if the current standard of care at the barn didn't suit our needs, they would not be able to accommodate us and that we could leave.

SO. After all this, and her complete lack of concern, it pretty much sealed the deal in minutes. I can't say I'm not angry and shocked, but I am determined to keep my cool and be professional in my leaving.

Two girls gave their notice today. We have all secured stalls at a nice little place nearby that is recently under new management (and happens to be someone I have known for years and trust his experience, so YAY!).

I plan on giving my notice tomorrow, and will follow up in a day or two with a letter or text. One of the other girls said the BO seemed surprised when she gave hers, like she wasn't expecting us to really take action, so I am a little worried when she gets a notice from half her boarders, she's going to do some back tracking and make things difficult. Especially when all the jump equipment goes with us...it will be VERY nice to get out and get settled in our new home!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I would line up a friend with a pickup truck and some pals and get that jump equipment out like tomorrow morning.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_After your opening response I stopped at reading till I posted this....

_ _*Since the jumps and equipment are yours, they would be gone yesterday.*_
She can claim them and not much you can do unless you have permanently marked them previous to arriving with engraving ownership marks on them....
Her attitude spoke volumes....

_*My horse would be gone, period!*_
Notice...:icon_rolleyes:
_With what and how she reacted she would have the remainder of my board for the month._
I sure took her hostility as a warning of "My horse might not be fed"....
That to me is cruelty and a offense not worthy of remaining, not offering 30 days but a immediate withdrawal and leaving that place with no backward glance.
_Good riddance._

*Seriously, I would be gone this weekend...*everything from the arena and if she gives grief...saddle up and go for a ride RIGHT OFF THE PROPERTY!!
Load in a trailer and be gone...forget nothing as it will NEVER be returned.

_Now I will go read your entire post...._

_*Hope you get out sooner rather than later...
:runninghorse2:...*_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Please most importantly, _get your horse out immediately!!_ I went through this with a BO and she stopped feeding my horse and stole a lot of my things when I gave 30 day notice. I didn't end up waiting the 30 days, just showed up with a trailer, loaded my horse and what was left of my tack and got out!

You sound like a nice person (maybe too nice!) and you really cannot imagine the horrible things people do when they get angry. Bring reinforcements with you and keep the video on your cell phone ready! This sounds like it's about to get really ugly.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

The jump equipment moving is in progress. One of the girls owns a couple of the jumps as well so we are collaborating moving them.

I gave my notice via phone and she was very nice about it, seemed to understand and said I could leave Jan 1 with no extra charges. I'm keeping my eye open but it seems that it's going to go smooth. I was pretty surprised that she was so friendly about it, but I was also super polite. Part of me thinks she is just glad to have the burden off her shoulders so things can return to the new status quo around there. She micromanages so much, I almost can't see her causing a huge issue with trying to take our equipment and so forth. Maybe I'm naive to think that, but if she is so unconcerned with the barn...I *think* she will just be glad to see us go. But the suspicious half of me says it's going WAY too easily.

Timing could not have been worse though! The other two girls are going to a horse camp/clinic thing Jan 1-3. They will have a busy week trying to get things squared away, so I'm going to try to give them a hand. One has two horses (one is an older retired gelding) so I think I'm going to trailer him over for her when I take my girl, since she will be away.

Hey, when it rains it pours.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

So and so, date
I hereby give written notice that I will be moving my horse (horse's common name) by.....(date). 
signed......
Now, as long as your board is paid you can leave any time but not after the posted date. 30 days is standard and it gives the BO time to try to find another boarder.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Wolf in sheep clothing....*_
Beware and be prepared....sure is an about face from what you describe.

_Aside from the jumps and assorted equipment, all of your own tack, trunks and personal stuff should already be GONE from the place. *
NOW...

*_ She is "allowing" you to stay, to leave on January 1st..... you need to be at that barn every single day at at least one feeding time to make sure your horse is being fed appropriately and cared for in stall environment and has adequate water.
It may be the BO is relieved, but there is also someone she hid behind when you had your meeting that may not be of the same mind. That is the person I would be watching....

_I worked in several barns and saw the Jekyll & Hyde personalities to often....:icon_rolleyes:_
Just be very careful and plan to pull out before the 1st.... maybe before the 25th so you can have peace of mind and know your horse is well-cared for and safe...
Then you can enjoy the upcoming holiday not be stressed about the horse...

If you indeed plan to "help" the other leaving with trailering their horse you MUST have it in writing, signed _{and possibly notarized to be safe_} that you have permission to take that horse. 
The barn without that written, a verbal from the owner of the animal and a possible phone call to them no matter where they are has every legal right to deny you access to the animal entrusted to their safe-keeping and care.
They also unless you can provide proof of the owners permission to move the horse have the legal right to not only deny but call the police on you and press charges. Called horse-stealing or "grand theft"....be careful and be forewarned of what you want to do so you are prepared and covered.
_I've seen exactly this take place in barns I worked at.....

Good luck in your move...
_ :runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I hope you don't end up being sorry you didn't move immediately.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

I've never had to move a horse but the best advice I've seen with an ugly move is to immediately move the horse/your things and just pay the extra month; nothing says the horse has to be in the barn for the 30 day notice.

Hope everything goes well, but I'm too paranoid to be trusting that my horse would be getting fed in this situation, especially with how she blew her top when you talked to her.


----------

